# how long till jewel cichlid eggs hatch?



## wowpickle

my jewel cichlids laid eggs on some slate today and im just wondering how long it will take for them too hatch


----------



## sunshine_1965

I believe it takes up to 5 days for them to hatch. Some sooner and some longer. Good luck.


----------



## wowpickle

thank you


----------



## Foxtail

Check my thread. 3 to 5 days I think. mine layed eggs and then 3 days later the eggs were all gone and I thought the parents had eaten them. I noticed a large swarm of babies in the gavel a couple days after. They double in size every day.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wowpickle

cool thread, maybe ill post some pics of mine tmrw


----------

